# 30 going on 90



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I have always been interested in keeping planted tanks, and was consistently frustrated with lackluster success. All my reading then lead me to the hi-tech solutions. I was very relieved and excited to discover the NPT approach, so last spring I decided to give it a try.

Phase one: May 2010 a 30 gallon with a few varieties of swordplants, a crypt undulata, microswords, and some hornwort.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

June and the water clears.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

July and I'm getting some plant growth!

I also have it stocked with about a half dozen shrimp and male guppies.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

September.

Things are starting to get crowded! I never thought that it would come to this! Time to start thinking bigger.


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

October.

As well as this tank is doing, I think that I have reached the limit of what I can do within this 30 gal.

I have decided to strike down my 90 and re-do it. Which I did November 11. It was a lot of work. Putting it together was more fun than taking it down and cleaning!


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's the new tank getting set up. Sometime I collected this great driftwood stump from the river out back, finally I get to use it. I made a new stand, lower and open instead of the cabinet stand that I had been using. Still need to get the lighting canopy settled, but for now its just the window and a double 48" florescent fixture sitting on top.

All of these plants were in the 30! I left an Amazon, some microswords, and the crypts in it. The only plants carried over are the Vals in the back corner. I'm happy with it! Though I still expect to tweak it a bit (I already have since the photo was taken) with some small driftwood and maybe some medium size plants. We'll see.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dachewitt (Feb 28, 2010)

Great stump! It looks like it was a lot of fun to put together. How much of a mess did removing the big plants do in the 30-and what did you replace them with? I haven't attempted any replanting in my 20 gal tank yet-too afraid of the mess, but my sword is getting out of hand (unfortunately I can't upgrade it to a larger tank).

Thanks for the step by step pictures.

Debbie


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

Removing the plants disturbed quite a lot of fine soil! The 30 is a fog that is just starting to clear! I still have a good size Amazon, Bleheri, the crypt, and more microswords, in there. I haven't replaced these plants with anything yet. The remaining sword will take up a lot of the space, but I'd like some mid size plants to round out the selection. I added a few small pieces of driftwood and shifted the remaining sword more to the middle, but I'll have to wait till the fog clears to see what it needs.

I think that I will still be adding a few smaller pieces of wood as well some more jungle Val along the back. I'm now needing a few more fish. My two big Angels should have some more Angels for company/ I'd like some Apistos, too, or maybe some Blue Acaras. I'm, also thinking of some Festivum and Rummy noses.

My favourite plant here is a new one for me, the Red Rubin

Here are my Angels, I've had them at least 5 years.


----------



## dachewitt (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know cichlids, but I love to watch rummynose school together. They would be great for your tank if they wouldn't be snacks for your angels.
Your angels are beautiful-I'm sure they'll love the 90. I'm going to research the red rubin. 
Debbie


----------



## Douglas Ingram (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's the two and a half week update.

The water is clearing up nicely. It never really did go cloudy, but just since yesterday I am noticing a clarity that wasn't there before. I don't test for water parameters, it is what it is. Life is easier that way! And I have enough to keep my life complicated as it is...

You'll see that I moved a couple of the plants, it is now fuller and more balanced.

There is a good amount of new growth in the plants. The Red Rubin continues to put out a new leaf at least once a week, maybe more. The two Red Ozelot are settling in nicely, too. These plants took the longest to really get going, but now they are growing well. My Vals are unstoppable.

I'd like to get some more fish, too. I favourite fist store has some wild caught Peruvian and some Red Spot Guyana Angels, what to do, what to do...? I'd like some Apisotos in there, too, as well as the already mentioned Rummy noses. Don't want it too crowded.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The tanks looks really good, and that is an exceptionally nice piece of wood.


----------

